# For those near Nashville - Free Tanks



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Just saw this come across Craigs List. Free aquariums and terrariums. Seems like some on here might benefit:

https://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/6047681310.html

Don't know anything else about it. Moderators, please delete if I am breaking a rule.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Holy crap! Wish I lived there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so glad I don't live near there...


----------

